# Chief Shannon Kent



## SierraWave (May 14, 2019)

The Legend of Chief Shannon Kent

Great article about a truly special woman. 

RIP Chief.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 14, 2019)

Rest in Peace Chief


----------



## Grunt (May 14, 2019)

She was a warrior and will be missed by many as indicated in that article.

Rest In Peace, Chief and thank you for your service and sacrifice. My condolences to her family, friends, and unit.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 14, 2019)

Coincidentally, the author of that article is a long-time member of this site.  I don't think he wants his real name associated with his handle here on the site so I won't link them.  

No, it's not me :)


----------



## Hungry_Dog (May 15, 2019)

Hard to believe people of that caliber exist in reality; sounds like an amazing person. RIP


----------



## Grunt (May 15, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Coincidentally, the author of that article is a long-time member of this site.  I don't think he wants his real name associated with his handle here on the site so I won't link them.
> 
> No, it's not me :)



Whoever it is did a fine job of memorializing her in the way she deserved to be.


----------



## Cookie_ (May 16, 2019)

I remember when news came out about the bombing, telling my coworkers she had to have been a badass to be a member of a team like that; I never realized how much of an understatement that was.

The country lost a truly amazing warrior in Chief Kent. I don't think its hyperbolic at all to think that, when we start seeing the first female SEALS/SF/etc, that she wont be named as an inspiration.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 19, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Coincidentally, the author of that article is a long-time member of this site.  I don't think he wants his real name associated with his handle here on the site so I won't link them.
> 
> No, it's not me :)



He hasn't been around in a while. Rather unfortunate. 


As for Chief Kent, hopefully by her story getting public attention more females may want to follow in her shoes.


----------

